# Stephen carpenter's 7



## 220BX (Mar 12, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JEcyhbU6RaU
is the guitar a custom or is/was a production model? it looks OK to me so


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like a standard SC 7 with a custom paint job, which I think he has a lot of, or at least it looks it in that pic with his shit load of guitars.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

It looks like his "Gucci" guitar. It's a custom shop model, but it's probably similar in construction to his production models.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2007)

it looks quite nice


----------



## Korbain (Mar 12, 2007)

nice guitar! indeed. Good song aswell. but fuck me dead, chino's packed on the weight lol. He's like struggling to go off on stage lol. He's like should i go off or will i look silly. Then he just like does a little jiggle.


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of the guitar. One of my favorites of his.

















Peace


Dan


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2007)

Yay, a paintjob that matches my girlfriend's purse.

I'll pass.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, it's Louis Vitton then. My bad.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yay, a paintjob that matches my girlfriend's purse.


 
I thought you were living the "single stud" life?


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats so funny! I'm sure it was done as a joke . I want a guitar with spinners inlayed in the body then I can wear my grill when I play it boyeee. TIGHT!

Chino is all bloated haha! The dudes a total drunk, that tends to pack it on.


----------



## nikt (Mar 12, 2007)

Dan!!! how long we all have to wait to see Your custom SRC7??? do You have it or is it still in Japan??


----------



## Shawn (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw Deftones back in 1998 w/Pitchshifter and Quicksand -great show! I don't know about that paintjob but I like that guitar.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

nikt said:


> Dan!!! how long we all have to wait to see Your custom SRC7??? do You have it or is it still in Japan??


What's this custom SRC like then !?????
How you getting on with that Stef 7 Nikt?

I've been considering ordering a custom 7 from ESP but they're just so fuckin' expensive,and the only ESP 7 i really like is the SC so i might be better off just getting a production model and getting it customised to my requirements,or even one of the LTD's for the sake of basically a different fretboard.
I just want far more than i cam have. 
That's always been my problem.

BTW;I think that Louis Vuitton finish is one of his worst,personally.He's got so many others with so much nicer finishes on them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 12, 2007)

He got those in some colour (not sure which) and had them refinished buy a guy he knows, ESP won't do paintjobs like that (of other company logoes).


----------



## nikt (Mar 12, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> What's this custom SRC like then !?????
> How you getting on with that Stef 7 Nikt?



My isn't a custom shop model, it's normal signature series. It's still in USA as custom office is freaking out now,and I will have to wait few weeks to not pay taxes


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> He got those in some colour (not sure which) and had them refinished buy a guy he knows, ESP won't do paintjobs like that (of other company logoes).



Good point 
Didn't even think of the copyright issues.Perhaps he had that one done as some kind of private joke. 
I know Dino has had a few of his guitars re-finished by people other than the LACS recently.
A place called UVA Guitars in LA apparently.
They definitely did the Mexican flag finish for him and i think they did that Camo one he has too.
Strange why he didn't go straight to the LACS for that kinda' work. Maybe it was a case of wanting then done ASAP or something.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

Possibly, I don't see the LACS having any problem with doing those finishes for him.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nah,definitely wasn't anything like that.
I wondered how his endorsement is looking with Ibanez becasue he hasn't really done much that's been in the public eye recently,except maybe the Roadrunner United thing and that was some time ago now.
They always seemed to give Dino as many guitars as he wanted more or less,which isn't how they ususally work with endorsees .
I think he has a unique relationship with Ibanez (lucky bastard!).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

True, he's not done much since leaving/being kicked out of Fear Factory, but Asenino (or however you spell it) has been talked about a lot and he's still mentioned quite a bit. They've certainly got artists with a much smaller public profile on their roster, so I think Dino still must be. He's worth it for the connection alone, after all he's Dino Cazares, one of the best know 7 string players. I think that's the key to him getting so many guitars, along with Korn he was insturmental in pushing the 7 string into the public eye as something that wasn't just for Steve Vai wannabies.


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

nikt-She is in the US, apparently she's just sitting at the hollywood warehouse for about 2 weeks, so it's just waiting to get shipped out. Hopefully Jason will get it this week. I can't wait to get it!! I check my email about every 5 minutes hoping for good news! 


Those goofy finishes are just stefs sense of humor. When I got to hang out with him I asked him about all of his different finishes, and he said he just likes to have fun with it. 







Peace

Dan


----------



## nikt (Mar 12, 2007)

I would kill for another 2weeks of waiting


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

The first 8 months waiting for it were nothing! Flew by!! But ever since he said, I should have it in week or 2, and now it's been like a month since he said that, it's just horrible waiting for it.

It will be well worth it though when it arrives!




Peace

Dan


----------



## 220BX (Mar 12, 2007)

dowenprs said:


> Here is a picture of the guitar. One of my favorites of his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





where did you get that pic from? and would it be possible for you to post some pics of stefs other finishes too?


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

Here are some more i have

























































Peace

Dan


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

That pic looks like one from the ESP website (the Custom Shop Gallery).

Hey 'dowenprs' 
What's the specs on the ESP SC Custom you've got on order, if you don't mind me asking.

Was it as expensive as the ESP Custom Shop stuff ususally is or can you get a good deal through the right Store ?
Be looking forward to some pictures when you get the beast.

Edit;You posted these stunning pics while i was posting.NICE pics man!
LOVE the Red Sparkles and the Mariner Blue and the Metallic Turquoise (don't know the proper name for that colour)and the Day-Glo Yellow and........all of them really.
Cheers for some nice pics!


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

> What's the specs on the ESP SC Custom you've got on order, if you don't mind me asking.



Not at all. 7 string baritone, alder body, maple neck thru, ebony board, 24 frets(jumbo), regular pointed headstock, string thru body, EMG 81-7,707 in bridge/middle config, have a 60-7 coming as well, white binding neck/headstock, and the finish is the pink/purple/white/black camo finish, with black hardware.


I personally dont think it was overly expensive for it. It's exactly what i wanted and it came out to be less than what some PRS producation models are. 





Peace

Dan


----------



## 220BX (Mar 12, 2007)

whoa,that's a crap load of guitars. never seen that many together. thanks a lot for sharing those pics dan. plus i wanted to know ,is the ESP custom shop open to everyone unlike LACS?


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

No problem man. Yep, anyone can order a custom from ESP.


Peace

Dan


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

dowenprs said:


> Not at all. 7 string baritone, alder body, maple neck thru, ebony board, 24 frets(jumbo), regular pointed headstock, string thru body, EMG 81-7,707 in bridge/middle config, have a 60-7 coming as well, white binding neck/headstock, and the finish is the pink/purple/white/black camo finish, with black hardware.
> I personally dont think it was overly expensive for it. It's exactly what i wanted and it came out to be less than what some PRS production models are.
> Peace
> 
> Dan



Cheers Dan 
So it's gonna' be like Stef's camo one in your pic then ?
Cool!!!!!!!!

Did you order it through an ESP dealer in the U.S. or what ?


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, just like his camo one, except mine is going to be 27" scale, his is 25.5" for the camo one. Ya, i ordered it through Drumcityguitarland.

Hopefully i'll be getting it soon...hopefully, haha





Peace

Dan


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yay, a paintjob that matches my girlfriend's purse.
> 
> I'll pass.



Yeah, Christine saw it and she said "I want one!"


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 12, 2007)

That 7 string tele thing is freaking RAD!


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> That 7 string tele thing is freaking RAD!



Not big on the Tele shape, but my buddy Zach loved it.


----------



## CGord (Mar 12, 2007)

Abso-fuckin-lutely awesome:


----------



## DetunedLoon (Mar 13, 2007)

I love that pink/purple/white/black camo finish! NICE!!!!

Dan, what would you say?........$2500, $3000 price range?


----------



## b3n (Mar 13, 2007)

*gulp*


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

man Chino is totally letting himself go. don't care for that finish personally. Great vid though.


----------



## dowenprs (Mar 13, 2007)

> Dan, what would you say?........$2500, $3000 price range?




I dont want to say publicly exactly what i paid, but it was more than $3000.





Peace

Dan


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder how many guitars he has now.

Why in the hell is Chino's weight an issue?

_"chinos not fat, hes just got alot of relaxed muscle! "_


----------

